# Tatiana, yet another poll



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

I hope I'm not treading on any toes here, but I've wanted to see the forum's opinion on one of my favourite works for a while now.... 

Apologies, they're a bit long. But it's one of my favourite scenes in Opera.

So, who did you prefer, and why?

First up, Mirella Freni:






Asmik Grigorian:






Krasimira Stoyanova:






The wildcard, Nebs, from before she finished totally ruining her voice:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't want to devote a whole hour to this assignment, but it isn't necessary to hear all the performances entire to make a judgment. It's Krassimira Stoyanova who made my ears perk up with her verbal sharpness, her complete immersion in the character, and her bright, strong, unmannered singing.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I don't want to devote a whole hour to this assignment, but it isn't necessary to hear all the performances entire to make a judgment. It's Krassimira Stoyanova who made my ears perk up with her verbal sharpness, her complete immersion in the character, and her bright, strong, unmannered singing.


My thoughts exactly, and I don't want to do any of these ladies a disservice by only listening to a tiny bit at a time. From the first few bars I did listen to, I felt that Grigorian's timbre was the most apt for the young Tatyana, but I haven't listened to her version, or any of the others all the way through, so don't wish to make a judgement.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The only authentic Russian is Netrebko, so we can give her that - however her voice in the video was already compromised, though to a much lesser degree than now - she took on Tatyana a bit late. She hardly sounds a young girl, but I think the role is written for a substantial soprano. Seeing Netrebko certainly helps, she’s so good on stage.

Freni’s voice has maintained the youthful sound most of her career and she must’ve consciously decided to move on to bigger roles that, at first, stretched her soprano. A disastrous *Traviata *in Milan, then Elisabetta in *Don Carlo *in Italy and at the Metropolitan. She tried out Tatyana in San Francisco and her still youthful figure helped enormously, adding to her touching portrayal. Before that, she’d sung *Manon Lescaut *successfully - the extra ballast she’d added to her voice carried Puccini’s phrases easily out to the house. 

I hadn’t heard Gregorian before - she sounds and looks youthful and committed, but the voice has a grainy quality that I don’t like much. I must say that when all of these singers take on the yearning theme (typical of Tchaikovsky), I liked them fine!

I’d heard Stoyanova before in other roles. She surprised me in this with a younger and brighter timbre and fabulous diction. The voice has that Slavic edge and grainy vibrato that sometimes bothers me. But here, her singing made me cry. I pick her version which is just ahead of Netrebko. 

Thanks for posting this, Aerobat. It made me realize how much I like Tchaikovsky’s music, the love of my youth.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Here’s one of my favorites


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

MAS said:


> Here’s one of my favorites


This would be my top choice too, taken from the superb Khaikin recording of the opera. The young Vishnevskaya really encapsulates the young girl in love.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I listened to the first part of all four, eliminated Freni (she sound too old, even if the voice sounds pretty healthy) and Netrebko (turned off by her occluded voice production, and has there ever been a major singer with such lousy diction?). I then listened to Grigorian and Stoyanova complete. Both are vocally excellent, but Stoyanova has an intensity that Grigorian lacks. Easy choice for me - Stoyanova.

If it weren't in German, Welitsch's version would be unsurpassed:

Ljuba Welitsch als Tatiana


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The more I listen the more confused I get. I ousted Freni of the beautiful voice because I believed she was more involved with her mirror and looking good than the words, although she enunciates perfectly.
I saw Netrebko in this very performance so I remember it well. I liked her in it but kept comparing her to Fleming who I also saw and there was no comparison between the two for me.
I was awakened by the emotional sound of Stoyanova's voice. I felt that,even through the recording, I could see her frustration. I liked Grigorian but not as much as Nebs.
Stoyanova gets my vote.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> The more I listen the more confused I get. I ousted Freni of the beautiful voice because I believed she was more involved with her mirror and looking good than the words, although she enunciates perfectly.
> I saw Netrebko in this very performance so I remember it well. I liked her in it but kept comparing her to Fleming who I also saw and there was no comparison between the two for me.
> I was awakened by the emotional sound of Stoyanova's voice. I felt that,even through the recording, I could see her frustration. I liked Grigorian but not as much as Nebs.
> Stoyanova gets my vote.


Well whaddya know! It looks like for once I actually belong in the "A" group for a change.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks all for the comments so far 

The Vishnevskaya is brilliant, and one I'd not come across before. 

Very interesting is that the one I like the most is the one who's currently on zero votes. I seem (again) to be in a minority.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

[QUOTE="Aerobat, post: 2296684, member: 52455"
Very interesting is that the one I like the most is the one who's currently on zero votes. I seem (again) to be in a minority.
[/QUOTE]

I suspect that the folks who voted for Stoyanova would pick Grigorian as their second choice. I certainly would.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Listen to Elena Stikhina, if she gets engagement to sing Tatiana. I've heard her once in this part, it was magnificent. 
What about ladies present here, my choice is Stoyanova. The only upset with her is that I heard her only once.


----------

